# little lamb can't stand please help



## lovemylayla (Feb 26, 2012)

so i have a little lamb with a big problem and any help any one could give would be great. 
When i try to stand her up she falls to the right. and only to the right. she has plenty of strength in her legs but she leans so hard to the right that she just cant get her legs under her.
When i lay her down she has to learn towards the right if not she will wiggle around till she can get on her right side. Also i have to keep her propped up against som thing or she will fall the the right flat on her side and is not able to get up so she kicks and trashes till i help her up.
I did go ahead and give her a shot of bose to be on the safe side but have not seen any impovement in the last 24 hours. 

She eats great and goes potty just fine and is very talkative and alert just cant seem to get her feet under her. 
please help i have looked every where and even called a vet and i cant find any thing. thanks every one


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I am sorry, but I am fairly new to sheep so I don't have anything to offer. I hope others will chime and be able to help. Wishing your lamb a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Sounds like nerve damage was it a difficult birth?


----------



## lovemylayla (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not sure on the birth. I get them second hand she is however a reall big girl. Looks more like a month old not a week old. So is there any thing I could do if it's nerves


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Vitamin B couldn't hurt, but it's nearly impossible to say with so little information to work with

Listeriosis can cause neurological symptoms, as can Tetanus

Maybe you can take a look here and see if anything else fits:

http://www.sheep101.info/201/diseasesa-z.html


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Listeria would have killed it by now and so to tetnus I would think. Still it could be an isolated infection (like joint ill) Bearfoot is correct its really just a guessing game from here.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Did she get colostrum, did she ever stand ?
Has she had any injections in the back end muscle ?
Have you had a vet take a look at her, sometimes a nerve exam (sticking or pinching in certain places) can give them an idea if there is function.
If she were mine, I would be giving her vitamin B complex inject (daily) and my vet would suggest another shot of Bose 48 hours after the first. (how much did you give her ?) If there wasn't improvement then as Ross suggested, you might be looking at nerve injury. 
In this case, it can't hurt to try a steroid. You can talk to your vet about a few days of Dexamethasone to see if you see any improvement. Usually, if Dex is given, an antibiotic is given along with this, as it can suppress the immune system. 
Sub - q injections would help avoid possible nerve injury.
Keep working with her physically, perhaps with some sort of sling (like one of those baby jumpers), to discouraging any further muscle atrophy.

I'm not a vet, but this is what I would do if this lamb was mine.
It might not hurt to give her some sort of vitamins either a nutri-drench (if she doesn't object to the consistency) or a children's multi vitamin in case she is missing something,

Please let us know how it goes,

Deb

Another idea just came to mind.
Last year I had a week old lamb that went weak in the front part of her body. It didn't look like an obvious injury, although I wasn't sure if maybe she had been stepped and WMD usually presents symptoms in the back end. I had never seen this after many years and lambs being born here. My vet wondered if maybe she was low in calcium and gave her an injection. The next day she had improved and the following day, she was 100%, and you could never tell anything was ever ailing her.
So, although I would not be throwing all this stuff at her, it might be something to consider if a second dose of Bose doesn't make a difference and before trying the Dex.


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Hard to say for sure - and here is just another guess... but how many lambs were born? We just had a set of Quads and the smallest one has sort of bent back legs and had a horrible time standing for the first 2 days. She now is able to get around fine and her legs are starting to straighten up - I believe Mom was just out of room. Perhaps it was something simple like that and it will correct itself in time? And if the lamb was that big perhpas twins could cause it and the one you have was the one out of room?? Just a thougth...


----------



## lovemylayla (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank You all so much. I gave her a steroid shot two nights ago. We are getting her up every time we feed and working with her. She is now able to hold her front up most of the time and is able to Move around a lot more. I'm going to make her a sling tomorrow to get her up and moving. I'll giving her a vitamin drench Also ill keep everyone posted and if anyone has anymore thoughts please let me know.thanks again


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

If she were mine, I'd talk with the vet about one more steroid injection. Did they say to also give antibiotics with it ?

Where are you located, another injection fo Bose might also be worth a try ?

It might also be a good idea to stop the vitamin drench and give a couple days of vitamin B-complex injections and see if she has any more improvement.

Good luck !

Deb


----------

